# Buena Mano Self Defense System



## Salagubang (Mar 30, 2007)

Buena Mano Self Defense System
(LESKAS-LSAI)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pk5u__IyTo


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2007)

It's always good to have more FMA clips out there!


----------

